# June 2010 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to June's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, vaygirl!*

vaygirl (9 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Betta Slave (6 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Alienbetta1 (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Greynova27 (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

angelus2402004 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

metalbetta (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

doggyhog (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

darkangel216 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bloo97 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

newfishmom (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Jooleeah (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

jeanclaudeasher (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

truthequalslies (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

SterlingX123 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

LightsYouOnFire (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

ParisRose (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

beta novice (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BartTheFish (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

ThePearlFish (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

XrAdEr (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

rubyfire (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

CodeRed (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bettalover2033 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BettaxFishxCrazy (0 votes)


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Congratulations, Vaygirl! Everyone has such gorgeous bettas!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh my gosh! Tango will be thrilled. I'll try and explain it to him. I think he'll be all.... O_O

Everyone's *were* gorgeous! Thanks guys!


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

:claps: :claps: you earned it vaygirl! congragulations!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Congratulations! :nicefish:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats, Vaygirl!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Congrats! That is one amazing picture of Tango!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats Tango!


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrats! But hats off to everyone for their beautiful bettas! I could no more easily pick a favorite star in the sky! =)


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Awesome pic vaygirl.I actually got 3erd place!


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

congrats to everyone!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I am going to be in the JULY contest and awesome job vaygirl! You deserved it!


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

:yay:


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Awesome job, vaygirl, my five year old brother even loved it!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

_Stars follow the stars_,*Go* Vaytail!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw thanks everyone! He's feelin' the love. Good luck for July for everyone entering!


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

CONGRATS everyone


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats, all of ur betta's r beautiful!!!!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

administrator said:


> bloo97 (1 votes)


 i love when betta makes bubbles than i know my baby happy


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Very beautiful betta*

VERY BEAUTIFUL *Congratulations to June's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, vaygirl!*

vaygirl (9 votes)







[/quote]


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

administrator said:


> bloo97 (1 votes)


it funny i have betta at work on my desk and i wach him makin bubbles i love it hi speands time!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

CONGRATS Vaygirl!!!!!! Thats a great pic of Tango!!


----------

